# 8/1/08 The proper way to handle milk



## StaceyRosado

Ok so I read a lot, "it wont taste goaty if handled correctly" 

Well how is that helpful if someone has no idea how to properly handle the milk?

This bothers me and I had to bring attention to it an try to have some answers available to people.

Please elaborate on what you do to ensure yummy tasting milk.

Also hillarious stories of milk gone bad are welcome 😉


----------



## heavenlyhaven

i take 4 buckets to the milk stand
1 bucket is empty
1 bucket has hot soapy water in it (antibacterial soap)
1 bucket has feed in it
(last and most important)
1 bucket has a glass jar in an ice bath with a metal strainer

ok
i went and bought a large (? 2gal ?) glass jar with a lid with a gasket
i also bought a metal strainer that you would use in a coffee pot

i put the glass jar in a bucket with the strainer in the opening
then i put 2 trays of ice in the bucket around the jar
then i put about 8 cups of water in it

procedure
feed in bowls on milk stand
goat on milk stand
lol
wash udder
milk goat into empty bucket
AS SOON AS SHE IS MILKED OUT
i pour the milk thru the strainer into the glass jar in the ice bath

the trick, or so i am told, is to get the milk as cold as possible as quickly as possible

it works for me

o!
when i bring everything in i just put the strainer in the sink and the jar with it's lid in my fridge


----------



## liz

Basically I milk 2 nigi's into 1 pail now, when first freshened it was 2 pails, I use a home made freezie made from a 4 oz. child's soda bottle filled with water and frozen, I wipe udders with baby wipes, milk over the freezie and it chills the milk enough til I get it to the house and strained thru bought filters and into the fridge. Haven't had a "goaty milk" issues yet in 7 years of doing it this way.

Haven't had an issue with soured milk yet but I did have a problem with a batch of soft cheese...it overgrew the pot! Was too warm in the house as it sat and cured for the 12 hours it was supposed to and I had ALOT of cultured cheese all over the floor!


----------



## kelebek

ok - so I know this sounds stupid - but what are you straining the milk for - if there is no particles in the milk? 

I have been milking into cups and then bringing it into the house - pouring straight into plastic washed water bottles - and then straight into the freezer. Now currently I only use the milk in the bottle babies bottles - but eventually I would like to make cheese and what not.

Thanks


----------



## liz

I strain with milk filters I buy at TSC...Mainly because of the errant hairs that may fall in the bucket and because my girls are low to the ground they tend to get hayseed and dirt on their bellies, a quick brush doesn't always catch it all and it does end up in the milk, the filter allows only the milk to go into the container I strain it into. No matter how nicely trimmed a does udder is, there is always a hair to end up in the milk....advisable to strain regardless because a hair from a white goat won't bee seen as well as one from a dark goat and I personally don't like to get a goat hair in my Feta. :ROFL:


----------



## alyssa_romine

I do the same as Allison. I have several bottles of milk in the freezer right now.


----------



## redneck_acres

We always strain the milk-just incase hair or grain gets into it. But, I think it is also important to try milk from a couple of your does to make sure it tastes good. We usually only bring in milk from Scrumptious or Champagne. I haven't been drinking any milk as of late since i've been dieting-but I know I should at least have one glass a day-especially goats milk-since it is healthier than cows. We wash our does udders with a warm wash cloth with soapy water. And then always hand milk into a stainless steel bucket. And I believe the type of grain/hay/mineral that is used also helps in the taste of goats milk. The rest of our milk is going to the piggies right now-since the guy who was buying milk from us has no more room in the freezer for milk and is not buying calves at the moment. So..........we have some really happy piggies.


----------



## StaceyRosado

so what do you all use to strain the milk?


----------



## liz

I buy the disk filters from TSC...I do wash them with my milk buckets in hot soapy water and rinse them well, I re use them 3 times before I pitch them....A box of 100 6 1/2 inch disk filters run about $6.00 and since I get at least 3 uses out of each one, it compares to 300 filters/milking. These also are white and catch everything that shouldn't be there...including flakes and teeny spots of blood...which come in handy when the doe isn't showing signs of mastitis. I use mine in a small stainless strainer they fit perfectly and are fast flow so theres no need to pour and wait and pour again.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I WANT THEM!!! OK will have to try to find them. Thanks for the suggestions.

I strain really well but after making pudding and finding one small hair in it I was freeked out (ok I dont mind mucking out the pens and getting poop and whatever on me or being dirty from head to toe with goat muck but hairs in my food gross me out!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

At Walmart I bought a stainless steel storage contaner (I thinks its for sugar) it has no seams and it has a click down lid, I take that 2 little freezer things (camping section) put them in a gallon glass jar (my sister in law owns a resturant I get them from her) milk my 2 does pour it into the glass jar, straining it though one of them coffee filters that never need replacing, I use my funnel for canning to hold the coffee filter on top of the jar. then I am done. I had been milking then doing my straining of the milk in the house, but since this subject has been up I have started doing it in the barn to cool it quicker, it does seem to help more, I usually have 2 gallons in the fridge at all time, if there is 2 gallons in the am when I milk up then I put the oldest milk in the fridge in the freeze (gallon ziplock bags) Did that make sence? :scratch:


----------



## liz

Absolutely, when I milk the next time whatever is in the fridge from the previous milking goes into the freezer...but I use 2 qt juice bottles to freeze in...then when the girls dry off it's the oldest in the freezer to get used first.


----------



## goathappy

Here is how we milk(this is long)

For feeding, we have the girls tied up on chains around the barn and they are fed half their grain off the stand. On the stand they get the rest of their grain. Before we milk, we wash their udders with warm soapy water and then dry them and milk out the first couple squirts into a paper towel or glass jar, the first squirts are what contain the most bacteria.

We milk into a stainless steel bucket and nearby we have two stainless milk totes with a stainless strainer w/ pad in it sitting on top. Right after milking, the milk is poured into the strainer which goes into a tote. After the milk has been strained we spray with a chlorhexidine solution(not Fight Bac, FB is not as effective as a sanitizer as a strait chlorhexidine solution) This sanitizes the teat and prevents bacteria which could cause mastitis from getting back up into the udder. This is repeated till we are done milking.

As soon as we are finished milking, the milk is immediately ran into the house where it is strained again into half gallon glass jars(or a pot if cheese is being made that day) and then put into an ice bath in five gallon buckets.

The key to having good tasting milk is:
1. A good balanced diet
2. Making sure that the girls are free from dirt and debris, it helps to clip their udders and bellies
and most importantly, 3. making sure the milk gets down to 35-40 within 45-60 minutes after leaving the goat. On hotter days we put the totes in five gallon buckets of water. Using stainless helps to keep up the good quality too.


----------



## Epona142

Geez, I'm all embarrassed now!  

Here I was, milking once a day, in the dirt, into a pickle jar, which I would then strain with a plain old kitchen strainer!

:doh: 

But a little goat hair and dirt never hurt anyone... right? :greengrin: 

This time, she'll be getting a hair trim, preferably right before she kids to minimize mess, I'm going to order a milking pail and strainer, and I've got a milk stand. 

We all have to start somewhere I imagine.


----------



## StaceyRosado

hehe that was/still sometimes is me.

The reason I brought this up is because I hear the term "handle the milk correctly" and it is left at that. I felt that if we are going to be providing information it should be with the utmost detail. 

I have learned a few things and I have tried one idea mentioned but I basically keep my rutine basic and with no "fluf" as I call it.

I milk into one container and pure into another that has a freeze pack or a frozen water bottle in it. Then I use a strainger from the kitchen to put it into a mason jar.

But I was getting more hairs in the milk then I care to have (1 is to many, grosses me out) so I am going to try some of the ideas mentioned.

Never get to far into raising goats that you cant learn something new :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd

This is kind of late (again!) but I have used, when nothing else is handy for straining. . . . a plain old paper towel. Works wonderfully! If it's the thicker kind then I peel it into two layers and save the other side for the next milking. Just a silly thought for when you don't have anything else around. :wink:


----------



## smwon

Oh I like this thread! When I was milking my Pygmy quite a few years ago (maybe 6), I would wash her udder with warm water, dry with a paper towel, then squeeze the first squirts or so onto the paper towel I dried her teats with and milked into a stainless steel container that I had gotten from the store. I tried once to use a coffee filter to strain it with, but it just wouldn't train out - to much milk fat I guess! Anyways, I got some regular milk filters and put those into a regular strainer to strain the milk. I then put the milk into a quart sized zip loc bag and put it flat in the freezer till it was good and cold. Sometime (a lot of time) I forgot and it would freeze. The milk was always nice tasting except when she came into heat and then it tasted goaty for a couple milkings. That may have been anything including something different I fed her rather than just because she came into heat, but I don't know. Other than that, the milk was really good. My picky daughter who doesn't like even 'good' goats milk thought the milk from my Pygmy was just yummy. I'm looking forward to the milk from my ND because the composition is like the Pygmy...


----------



## StaceyRosado

that is a good point about a doe being in heat and having "goaty" tasting milk.


----------



## capriola-nd

That is a very interesting point, never noticed that before (haven't been milking very long though!)  Some of the best goat's milk I ever tasted came from my brother's pygmy goat, Daisy Mae. I swear it tasted kind of sweet but in a good way, just delicious! Her babies are some of the healthiest, chubbiest, fastest growing kids we have! No wonder, their momma has the best milk!  Can't wait to get her bred, she's gonna be milking for us next spring! Oh, she gives a lot too, almost two quarts on her good days. Anywho, don't know why I said all that.


----------



## StaceyRosado

My Mia is part pygmy and I told my brother when he was leary of trying it "it actually taste sweet" hers is the only "pygmy" milk I have tried


----------



## capriola-nd

Maybe pygmies just make sweet tasting milk!!


----------



## liz

ABSOLUTELY!!! My late Dolly was my only pb pygmy doe and she had the sweetest milk of the other 2 who are pygmy/nigi cross....theirs is sweet too but Dolly's was the best and for a pygmy she had a really nice udder. :greengrin: 


Coffee filters and paper towels don't work well at all for filters...the paper wicks up moisture and it doesn't flow, those milk filters I use from TSC are perfect for straining into a jar.


----------



## capriola-nd

The ones that I used worked for me. It picked up a bit of moisture but not much to make it any worse. I can see why coffee filters wouldn't work. Maybe it was the brand of paper towel we had? We don't buy the more expensive stuff that's really thick. What we have is thin.


----------



## smwon

I really hope my ND's milk will be like the Pygmy's. The composition is the same, as is sheep’s milk and Boar goats... at least that is what I have come to believe. I guess I will find out! :wahoo:


----------



## liz

My ND, Binky has milk that is just as smooth and creamy as my pygmy/nigi does is :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder

I can finally answer a milking post! I've gotten to milk my new does for three whole days at someone elses house and they are now here!! Yippee!

In the last couple of months I've been to multiple different goat farms to watch them milk and milk different goats with different size teats myself to find out what works best for me, and see how they milk from start to finish. It's been a great learning experience. I've seen things that I liked and things that I didn't and have been able to make my own decision on how I want to proceed. Some things I've already decided on and some things I may change after milking for a while and learning more.

I like to have the udder area clipped, I've milked does with and without being clipped and I hate pulling hairs on those udders that aren't clipped.

Before I go out to the barn I get two small pails ready in the kitchen by putting ice in the bottom of them, I then set a 1/2 gallon Mason jar down into the ice and pour more ice around the sides. 

I use a stainless steel bucket to milk into. I'm deciding between two 'cover' ideas. I've used a handkerchief held over the top of the bucket with four clothespins holding it on and milking through it. That keeps stray hairs and other things out of the milk, even in the barn. I've also put seran wrap over the bucket and just pulled back about half of it and milked into the other half, it does help to keep 'things' from getting in to the bucket although not as well as the handkerchief. Then, as soon as I'm done milking I pull the seran wrap back over the whole bucket, bring my second doe over to the stand and repeat the process, after she's done I cover the pail with the seran wrap and head to the house.

I am feeding Classy Goat mixed with BOSS while they are on the milking stand.

I've seen several different ways to clean the udder before milking and to treat the teats after milking. I've seen one person use baby wipes to wipe off the teats and udder area. The way I like the best is to use a water/iodine solution and wash off the teats and udder. 

Then, I use a strip cup to milk the first three or four squirts from each teat into. If there is bacteria or contaminants in the teats it will be washed out with those first couple of squirts. I've also done it straight into a bowl and really did find the strip cup was much better at showing if there were signs of mastitis or blood.

After she's milked out I spray the teat with iodine or "fight bac".

I bring the milk into the house and pour it through the strainer into the Mason jar that's set into the bucket with ice in it. I put the lid on and then fill the bucket 2/3 full with cold water. I take the bucket out into the chest freezer in the garage and set it down in there for 1 hour. That really cools the milk down fast. I then bring it into the house and put the Mason jar into the refrigerator. Ready to drink!  

I've been thinking about putting some sort of ice pack directly into the milking pail (as several here have mentioned) and that will help the milk start to cool even while in the barn. I'm going to give it a try and see if I can tell any difference.


----------



## liz

Fun isn't it? :wink: Congrats on getting your girls home :leap:


----------



## nancy d

Good stuff here!!

I too tried paper towels. It worked ok but I have cleaned windows with ppr towels and you wouldnt believe the dust left behind!

Cooling the milk as quickly as possbile is a must. I try to put my glass jar in the fridge several hr before milking. 
My girls dont get shaved. She get unsented baby wipes for the udder after brushed. First couple squirts were done before she got on the stand. 
Stainless steel bucket. If its hot outside this bucket gets placed in a larger container of cold water. Quick spray of Fight Bac then goat gets put back.
Run to house with bucket where it is strained into disposable milk filter. I never re-use filter. Milk goes to fridge within a couple of minutes of milking time.
All buckets/stainless steel pans with lids get washed with viegar water once or twice a week to prevent milk-stone. 
Years ago I used cheesecloth to strain milk. I also had a funky old fridge that leaked water in the bottm. Milk always turned goatie after 3 days. 
Now milk lasts a good 10 days.


----------



## smwon

Because here it easily gets 100+ for a few weeks every summer I think I really like the idea of a frozen bottle of water in the pail the milk is milked into... I think maybe a double zip lock bag of frozen water would be good also because the bags would always be clean and could be saved just for milking.

I also thought maybe a double bag of frozen water in the water container might be good and a gallon milk jug full of frozen water for the goats to lay up against when it is so hot... I haven't tried that but I have used it for rabbots when it was hot out and they would curl around the jugs to cool off.


----------



## liz

I have tried the ziplock bags and they always ended up getting small pinholes in them, maybe I handled them to rough putting them into the freezer...or when frozen they seemed to stick to whatever may be under them....they work for a minute, though just be careful and watch them to see if they "take on milk"....if the thawed ice water looks cloudy in the bag, pitch it. :greengrin:


----------



## smwon

That is why I thought of 'double bagging' them. When I freeze liquid, something like broth, I double bag them cause I just don't trust them not to leak!


----------



## Cinder

I love the idea of freezing water in a double bagged baggie and putting it in the bottom of the milk pail. I'm gonna try that one. I just sounds much cleaner than a frozen pop bottle. 

I really like this thread, very good, useful info.


----------



## liz

The "frozen" pop bottles I use are emptied and washed in the same manner as my milking pails and then refilled and frozen for the next milking, same concept as the ziplocks but sturdier and puncture proof.


----------



## Cinder

Liz - I'm assuming you get all the paper off the pop bottle? How do you get all the gummy glue off of them?


----------



## heavenlyhaven

when i first started milking i bought the milk filters from TSC 
they work fine but take a while
if you go to walmart or kmart or whatever go to the appliance section where the coffee pots are and look for the filters
NOT the paper filters
they have filters that have a plastic frame but the filter itself is a 'metal fabric' 
there are no real holes in it it just seems like really thin metal
(dh says it's a real fine wire mesh)
it catches EVERYTHING and the milk runs thru quick
and i have learned that getting the milk COLD asap is the key
before i learned how to handle the milk properly my kids would not touch goats milk for the world
they wouldnt even cook with it
now they drink it faster than the does give it to me and they are trying to get their friends to drink it too
it is soooooooooo creamy and makes the best cheese sauces for pasta and wonderful chocolate milk
yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## smwon

heavenlyhaven I like the idea of using those non-disposable coffee filters. I think I will get one for filtering my milk when the time come... thanks for the idea!


----------



## heavenlyhaven

i got the idea from another forum and have been sooooooooo happy ever since
i put the glass jar in an ice bath and put the filter in the mouth of the jar
then i milk and pour the milk thru the filter into the glass jar
when i am done milking i dump the ice bath water in the goats bucket
(want not waste not)
and take the glass jar in the house, put the lid on it and pop it in the fridge
voila! ready to drink!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

LOL heavenlyhaven that's what we do as well. Keeps the milk really clean and COLD too. Plus the goaties get nice cold water :ROFL:


----------



## liz

> Liz - I'm assuming you get all the paper off the pop bottle? How do you get all the gummy glue off of them?


Usually it's a plastic label and only one seam is glued....the bottles I choose to use I fill with very hot water and let them sit a few minutes to loosen the glue...then the dishsoap and scotch brite pad make short work of the glue...I also take the plastic ring from the neck of the bottle...easier to clean without that un needed ring sliding around.


----------



## CountryGalwGoats

I really like to strain into a new paper towel each time I milk. I usually use a plastic container to milk into -- then another plastic container to strain into. I put all of these into the dishwasher. Easy.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Number 1s of milk goats: don't let her eat pine needles . . . we've had goats for ten years and my mom still won't drink the milk because of that . . . Alfalfa only makes really good milk. Our Lamancha's milk is so sweet it tastes like cow's milk with sugar in it.


----------



## liz

Most breeds of dairy goats have a different flavor to their milk, though what they eat does factor the flavor and amount....my mini's get just a sweet feed and browse with mixed Timothy hay and they have the sweetest mildsest flavor milk...though I do certainly know when 1 or more milking does find a patch of wild garlic...that definately makes the milk not-so-desirable! :ROFL:


----------



## CountryGalwGoats

Since I read everyone's suggestions, I've been trying this and really like how it has turned out!

I use a plastic container with a paper towel over the top. I milk right into that, then when inside, just take the paper towel off, and put the top on and place in the fridge. Sometimes, I have put ice cubes in a zip lock baggie, and then milked onto that (still with the paper towel covering everything,) and straining while milking. I REALLY like how that keeps all soil, bacteria, and anything out of the milk.
:clap:


----------



## keren

Just thought I would add a different perspective on this. 

I milked a boer doe for a couple of months this year (she only had one kid and she had a calabash teat that he couldnt manage). 

I didnt trim her hair
I didnt wash the udder before milking
I didnt wash my hands right before milking, or use gloves
I didnt teat dip 

I milked into a small plastic bowl as she ate her breakfast, tied to the fence, not on a milkstand (I just sat on the ground). When I was finished I took it into the house, strained through an ordinary tea strainer into a glass bottle, then put it in the fridge. No ice bath. 

When I had a fairly full bottle in the fridge I put the extra in plastic soft drink bottles in the freezer. 

So I really didnt do anything special, it was pretty casual and laid back. But, I NEVER had goaty milk and it was honestly the nicest tasting milk I'd ever had. 

I have found that the milk can really be affected by diet. I feed milkers a mixture of 20% protein calf pellets, lucerne chaff and molasses, with ad lib cereal hay.


----------



## Cinder

Since this thread has such great information I thought I'd add a couple of things I've learned from far more experienced milking people in my area.

Several of my friends have been sending their milk into a lab regularly to have it analyzed. They have used different processes to clean their equipment and used different types of equipment. They kept careful track of the bacteria levels found by the lab and learned how to properly clean their equipment, etc. from their findings. Oh, all these people are selling their milk through shares so they want to make sure people are buying the best and safest raw milk possible.

First, they found that plastic containers harbor more bacteria. Glass and stainless steel are both great.

Then, they found that no matter how well they thought they were washing their equipment by hand there were always higher levels of bacteria present than were acceptable. They found that they needed to run their equipment through the dishwasher to have the absolute cleanest equipment with the lowest bacteria.

Just wanted to pass on this info for ya'll to chew on. :wink:


----------



## Pam B

That's good info, Cinder. Thanks for sharing it. I'm doing all that except for milking into a plastic measuring cup so I can get a good measurement of what my goats are producing. I have a stainless steel milk pail, but have gotten away from using it. I guess I'll go back to that and have my hubby buy me a milk scale (which he's been pestering me to get. I'm thinking Christmas present) so I know exactly how much the girls are giving me, and I'm keeping it as clean as possible.


----------



## StaceyRosado

keren said:


> Just thought I would add a different perspective on this.
> 
> I milked a boer doe for a couple of months this year (she only had one kid and she had a calabash teat that he couldnt manage).
> 
> I didnt trim her hair
> I didnt wash the udder before milking
> I didnt wash my hands right before milking, or use gloves
> I didnt teat dip
> 
> I milked into a small plastic bowl as she ate her breakfast, tied to the fence, not on a milkstand (I just sat on the ground). When I was finished I took it into the house, strained through an ordinary tea strainer into a glass bottle, then put it in the fridge. No ice bath.
> 
> When I had a fairly full bottle in the fridge I put the extra in plastic soft drink bottles in the freezer.
> 
> So I really didnt do anything special, it was pretty casual and laid back. But, I NEVER had goaty milk and it was honestly the nicest tasting milk I'd ever had.
> 
> I have found that the milk can really be affected by diet. I feed milkers a mixture of 20% protein calf pellets, lucerne chaff and molasses, with ad lib cereal hay.


your "style" is much like mine ---- except I do have a milking stand


----------



## Nupine

Here is mine, I just started, so not the best.
-Make sure sink is clean and empty
-Grab milk pail and go outside 
-Put feed in milk stand bucket [goaties are 15 ft from the house]
-Put Breeze on milk stand
-Milk her out
-Put Fight Bac on her
-Put her in pen
-Take milk in to house
-Strain milk into 1 gallon goat milk glass container from Caprine Supply
-Put Jar in Sink and fill sink with water and ice
-Rinse milk pail and strainer
-Go back outside and milk Hannah [same routine, except milk only left side because recovering mastitis on other]
-Go inside and follow same routine with a quart jar and put into the ice bath
-Wait a few minutes and put both containers in fridge
-Drain sink then fill with hot water and wash and dry and put away pail and strainer.
Done!
I am trying to get into the habit of actually washing the udder, I did shave it though.
Ashlyn


----------



## Anna

*Re: 8/1/08 The proper way to handle*

When I'm milking. I usually milk before I go to school,so usually around 7 in the mornings and around 5 in the afternoon. I leave kids on during the day, so I usually dont get to much at 5, it just depends on the doe.

I grab my clean stainless steel 2 quart milk pail and head to the goat pasture, I put grain in the milk stand and let out my milker (who is usually right by the gate screaming for her breakfast) She hops on the stand and chows down while I feed the other goats and my mare. I then wipe her shaved udder down with shea butter baby wipes (keeps thier teats SO SO soft, and smells really good) if the wipe looks really dirty I'll use another(dont like the thought of yuck in my milk). I then milk her out completely and dip her teats in dixie cup filled with bleach water. Do not wipe the dip off. I'll spray with Fight Bac if I have it. I stick her back in the pasture and quickly strain my milk into a glass mason jar I have laid out on the counter, and cap it off with mayo lid. From there it goes into the freezer until I'm ready to leave for school and then to the fridge, which is usually about 15 min. later.

I would love to try a frozen water bottle in my pail. That is such a great idea!!


----------



## Zelda

Ok, here's my routine. 

I put the jar in the freezer so it's frosty when the milk is ready to pour.
Wash up, put olive oil on my hands to soften them, and put on a pair of disposable gloves t keep hands clean until I milk.
Put filter in strainer.
Fill bucket with soapy water, tsp bleach, shot glass (for teat dip), and a white washcloth.
Head for barn, grab grain bucket. Milk bucket gets set up where it won't get dust or anything in it.
Put collar on the goat, wrestle her while the kid nurses.
Tie up kid.
Goat goes onto the stand, gets brushed, then her udder is washed well. After her udder is clean, I wash her clipped belly, too. She likes a belly rub.
I remove my gloves, and milk with nice clean soft hands.
Set the bucket back up high and put the cover on it. 
Put some udder balm on Her Highness, dip teats, and brush her for a minute more.
Goats are turned loose to browse for a while.
Carry milk to the house.
Filter milk into the frosty glass, cover the top with plastic, and it gets put in the fridge for an hour and a half (that chills 1/2 gallon well).
Everything gets washed out and the bucket and any empty jars go into the dishwasher for a good wash and steam. Counter gets washed and bleached.

The milk always tastes great. The milk is used by 80 y.o.'s and also a 2 y.o. kid, so I try to be extra careful.


----------



## Shantarskiye

Milk into pail with strainer. 
After two to three goats, pour into jars and put in freezer for 2-3 hours to get it cold fast! Then put it into the refrigerator.

We shave their udders too, to keep the hair out! 

Funny story? Funny now, but not then.

A “little” girl (hmmm….who was that?) milked a goat and the goat conveniently put it’s dirty hoof right smack on the filter where all the milk goes through into the pail. I probably wiped it out (can’t really remember since this was years ago) but I didn’t dump it, which I really should have done! I went right on and poured it into a jar and put it into the refrigerator. Mommy got to taste test it….

I’m sure you can imagine the rest of the story!


----------



## Shantarskiye

Forgot to add...

We always wash the udders before milking and use teat spray (or dip) after milking. The udder washing really helps keep all the messy stuff out of the milk!


----------



## Dancing Goat

This thread was very enlightening! I have a question though (and please forgive my ignorance, I don't currently own any livestock  ) - Once the doe has kidded do they give milk forever or do they dry out? I saw another thread on how to dry a doe, but I wondered if they just continued making it otherwise.


----------



## StaceyRosado

rarely will a doe keep milking past 10 months but some will milk continually but production will be WAY down

if you have any other questions start a new topic so this one stays as devoted to milk handling as possible. Happy to answer questions you might have


----------



## AlecBGreen

from start to finish, how long does it take for this whole process? what about the actual milking? I had to milk out a ND whose kids refused to nurse one side. The bag got swollen and she was obviously in pain so my mom and I milked her a few times until the kids wised up. It took us quite a while to get just a cup of milk! I cant imagine getting a pint (or quart! :shocked: ) like some of yall do!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

it shouldnt take very long to milk..someone here was saying it took like 5min just to milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado

its a process you learn quickly how to accomplish fast. You need to know the right technique for your particular goat. Some require jsut the two finger squeeze while others you can use more and even up to your whole hand. Once you get it down it can go really fast. The farther along in her lactation the easier it is to milk


----------



## silvergramma

Using baby wipes? thats a new one to me even with me being a newbie.. any thoughts on sanitizers for those of us who use ez milkers or the home made version of the ez milker which i found out how to make,, up here in North Dakota I hope to still be milking at 39 below but I'd have to milk with my fingers or the milk would freeze in the tubing..does tractor supply carry that stuff.. i know they carry teat dip and wash.. but they only sell 1/2 gallon jugs of that stuff and i've only got two nannies with kids right now,, will start milking them in about 30 days
and is there a cheaper source for kid nipples?....i've been trying to find baby bottles at garage sales and thrift stores but few and far betweeen here...


----------



## liz

For tubing, I have used a weak bleach and water to run thru it...just suck it up as you squeeze the trigger then run plain water thru it and allow to air dry.

I use Pritchard teats and pepsi bottles when needed, my kids are dam raised bit I do get the occassional kid that needs a bubby. The teats are available at Tractor Supply....the reason I prefer these over standard baby bottles is the fact that the pritchards don't collapse.

I don't use "commercial" udder care products, baby wipes are for before milking and a diluted iodine is my teat dip.


----------



## pennylullabelle

I read this thread back before I started milking and then I just re-read it. Now I feel qualified to add my procedure! Some of this I learn from the owner of a larger ND farm near me. She handles 10 gallons a day from her milkers and also uses baby whipes with a bleach solution, a strip cup, and a teat dip. But she uses a Surge milker so some of the steps don't apply to her. 

1. I feed alfalfa, my goats have brows of a pasture with grasses, weeds, herbs, flowers, etc. They prefer to eat the tree leaves and the weeds over the alfalfa, but they do eat it. I also feed a 16% protein grain intended for dairy goats made by Nutrena with BOSS that I mix in. Goats are never without baking soda and minerals also intended for dairy goats made by Sweetlix. I also feed alfalfa pellets fortified with additional vitamins and minerals for...again...dairy goats! I suspect the minerals, the high protein, and the molasses in the grain have an impact on the flavor because our milk is very sweet though occasionally has a slight green tint that only I have ever been able to notice!

1. Everything starts and ends clean. I use a dish detergent with a bleach alternative in it. Hot soapy water to wash all the pieces to the pump I use (EZ Milker) which will soon hopefully be upgraded to a milking machine - so I would do this to wash all the parts. I also wash my stainless steel bowl that I milk into and my funnel that I use to pour milk into containers. If I am re-using a container that was for anything other then water I wash it this way too. Soak for 15 mins, rinse, let dry. 

2. Goat on stand, grain in bucket (hehe) and I wash the udder with an unscented but chlorinated baby whip that I have poured a 10% bleach solution over. Strip the first few squirts into a plastic cup, then go to town. If the teats are large enough I milk by hand. If not I use the pump.

3. After each goat while they finish their grain I go into the house and pour the milk through either a paper towel or a coffee filter, whichever I have handy, that is placed inside the funnel set atop the container be it a water bottle, soda bottle, juice, etc. 

4. Back to the goat. Wash the udder again (will soon dip instead of washing, just waiting for the feed store to get my order!) Next goat. 

5. When I am all done - between 6 and 7 does because 2 only get milked once a day - the milk goes into the freezer if the container is full. If not, fridge. Usually it is full though. I have added fresh milk to already cooled milk many times with no issues. When I am all done I wash the bowl, funnel, and the pieces to the pump in the dishwasher a couple of times a week though not every day because...i don't run it every day! lol 

My kids love the milk, so we drink quite a bit. It's important to me that it be handled safely and in a clean matter. I also use it in my coffee which it is amazing for and of course in cooking. I like the coffee filters or the paper towels. Cheap, readily available, and effective. The trick for me is putting the filter/towel inside the funnel and pouring into there. Yes it is slower then a milk filter, but a LOT cheaper. Since I use several a day it matters. I change the filter/towel every few goats because it does get slower as many hair/particles collect. Also, the paper towels can get saturated and cause milk to drip all over the counter if I put too much milk into the funnel at one time. Also, too much milk into a coffee filter means it goes over the sides of the filter and in between the filer and the funnel (funnel is bigger then filer) then into the milk meaning it did not get filtered. So, have to be careful there too!


----------



## Lexibot

heavenlyhaven said:


> i take 4 buckets to the milk stand
> 1 bucket is empty
> 1 bucket has hot soapy water in it (antibacterial soap)
> 1 bucket has feed in it
> (last and most important)
> 1 bucket has a glass jar in an ice bath with a metal strainer
> 
> procedure
> feed in bowls on milk stand
> goat on milk stand
> lol
> wash udder
> milk goat into empty bucket
> AS SOON AS SHE IS MILKED OUT
> i pour the milk thru the strainer into the glass jar in the ice bath
> 
> the trick, or so i am told, is to get the milk as cold as possible as quickly as possible
> 
> it works for me
> 
> o!
> when i bring everything in i just put the strainer in the sink and the jar with it's lid in my fridge


Hi, I just tasted goat milk for the first time, and using this method worked really well for me, I compare the milk to 1-2% cows milk, it's pretty decent, and surprised me, being how we have a local that makes cheese and it tastes "goaty". I got no goat flavour in mine.

Also, I don't seem to have ANY hair problems 0.o

Here's what I feed my goat:
** 1 1/2 can of "sweet feed"
** Leaves from the woods she occasionally gets if it's not too hot to let her out.
** Hay made from Alfalfa, Timothy, Clover, and something else I can't remember with "orchard" in the name.
** Seeds of clover (this isn't for her diet, but rather to plant in the pasture, lol...)
** Lots of water
** Some fruits or leftover pancakes/waffles if she'll eat it


----------



## donbusbin

Get a small bungee cord, place cloth strainer,(I use a cloth diaper) over top of bucket secured with aforementioned bungee cord around top rim, place bucket in water ice bath, milk into small jar and pour through strainer as needed (if you use frozen bottles as coolers, place them in milk bucket before covering bucket with cloth. #Wordy and sketchy but you get the idea, I hope. Your milk will be clean and cold when you get it home. Restrain into storage container and continue cooling.


----------



## shellrae7

HI there, I am new to the forum, and was sooo excited to find this thread. This is my BIGGEST concern right now.

I have 2 Saanens, one is a first year milker, and the other is about 6. And I am a first year milker... lol.

So the one thing I didn't see addressed very much was food. How much role does diet play in the taste of milk? Could I get a few DETAILED responses on diet. My does are fenced and don't have access to pasture. I am on 1/2 acre and they have probably about 1/8 th of that. Doesn't sound big, but really it's enough room and they are happy. What exactly should i be feeding them? What type of hay? what grains, etc. I would just like to evaluate what I'm doing. Thank you sooo much!

onder:

Shelley


----------



## Realfoodmama

shellrae7 said:


> HI there, I am new to the forum, and was sooo excited to find this thread. This is my BIGGEST concern right now.
> 
> I have 2 Saanens, one is a first year milker, and the other is about 6. And I am a first year milker... lol.
> 
> So the one thing I didn't see addressed very much was food. How much role does diet play in the taste of milk? Could I get a few DETAILED responses on diet. My does are fenced and don't have access to pasture. I am on 1/2 acre and they have probably about 1/8 th of that. Doesn't sound big, but really it's enough room and they are happy. What exactly should i be feeding them? What type of hay? what grains, etc. I would just like to evaluate what I'm doing. Thank you sooo much!
> 
> onder:
> 
> Shelley


Hi there!

Your set up sounds almost identical to mine. I also am on 1/2 an acre with the goats getting about 1/8th of that. I have two girls, only one in milk (I alternate them) and they really don't have access to pasture...unless they escape and eat my apple trees which they have been known to do 

I feed alfalfa hay (about 90/10 alfalfa/grass...pretty rich), the milker gets a 16% sweet feed (corn, oats barley and other things mixed in) which I add Black oil sunflower seeds and beet pulp to as she has a hard time keeping weight on. She is a S. Saanen and milks 3 - 4 quarts a day still at 5 months post delivery.

My milker gets about 2 lbs of grain per milking (so 4 lbs a day) but that is because I am trying to put some weight on her. I think the proper ratio is 1 lb of grain per 3 lbs of milk produced but of course some goats eat faster than others and if you are a first time milker yourself, you may have to just keep her busy 

I also provide access to a loose mineral and occaisionally give the girls treats from the garden.


----------



## GoatJoy

Wow great tips you guys! When i go out to milk i bring a stainless steel pot, a container with warm soapy water and a baby wipe, and feed. I would then wash my hands and her udders, and squirt the first couple squirts on the milk stand LOL. After that i would closely inspect it for lumps or blood. Then begin milking. Then i would high-tail it to the house and strain the milk into a sterile mason jar and stick it in the freezer ASAP. i used double layered cheesecloth to strain, but im totally going to buy the wire mesh coffee filter now!

I normally got yummy tasting milk with that method. Since this was my first year to milk, I had several things go wrong. Usually she would bust out of her pen and go stand by the buck :lovey: or eat the worst weeds in the world which grow rampant on my land. i learned real quick what goats milk should NOT taste like LOL!!! I did read something interesting that i would like to try. I read that you can feed your goats apple mush and it will make their milk sweeter. I think it was 1part mashed, cooked apple per 3 parts feed. Any one else heard of this or tried it? onder:


----------



## liz

Never heard of feeding applesauce to make sweet milk, I do think however that it's not just diet that plays a role in how the milk tastes, its mainly genetics. My does browse a pasture laden with some strong smelling weeds such as Queen Annes Lace and the only time I've ever had an undesirable flavor in the milk was when they found wild garlic.
I feed an 18% sweet goat with either Calf Manna or Goat Balancer by Manna Pro, freechoice Manna Pro minerals and an alfalfa/clover/grass hay and each of the 6 does I've milked over the years have always had a sweet flavor to their milk.
Certain breeds of dairy goats also tend to have a stronger flavor to the milk, regardless of how and what they are fed, the milk is still strong as that is how those genetics play into it.


----------



## CheesePlease!

This thread is SO very helpful! I've got a year to read and educate myself about the do's and don'ts of milking before my girls are old enough to breed. To hear of the many different ways to go about it and the similarities are fantastic! This site ROCKS!


----------



## shellrae7

I need to thank everyone for this thread too. I have started a much cleaner milking operation, and I am using the "Henry Milker" to milk into an enclosed 2 Qt bottle, packet in a bucket with ice. That being said, my milk is tasting awesome now. Even the kids admit it is good. Thank you so much for making this a more enjoyable experience for us. Now what do I DO with all this milk??? lol!


----------



## lissablack

Cheese. Start with chevre, it is really easy. But mozzarella is great and literally everyone loves it. I don't think much of mozzarella and I love it. I'll tell how I do it if anyone wants to know.

Yogurt. The first yogurt I made was horrible, runny and also slimey. This year I figured it out, and it is so good I can't stand to run out of it. Heat 1/2 gallon milk to 180, hold it there (or over 165 anyway) for 30 minutes. Cool as fast as you can to 116 degrees (in a sink of ice water). Add culture (I am using DC! #ABY-2C from the Dairy Connection, but you can use some of a yogurt you like, or other yogurt cultures) Add 1/4 drop rennet. Let sit in a yogotherm or yogurt maker (or any other way to retain heat for the time you need) for at least six hours, up to 12. Then drain through cheesecloth for two hours. Put in containers. This makes a very rich greek style yogurt, especially if you have rich milk. (Saanen milk is less rich, so it won't be as fattening) I tried not hanging it and I didn't like it. I tried just heating it to 116 and making the yogurt and it ran entirely through the cheesecloth. Without the rennet it is just too thin. But I don't like yogurt much, and this yogurt is heavenly. Worth the work. I mix a packet of Truvia, which would be like a teaspoon of sugar, in a serving, and add a squirt of cherry juice concentrate from Brownwood acres, and it is like a huge treat, dessert even. Decadent even.

Jan


----------



## lissablack

Correction: DCI # ABY-2C


----------



## Squires

:whatgoat: I have something shocking to say on this topic, and I am so glad that this is a friendly list! :angelgoat: 

 I have been raising dairy sheep (just a few for myself) for about 7 years now, and some of the best sheep dairies only wash an udder if it is actually dirty. It may be a European tradition just for sheep and goats or something, but some researchers found that if you get an udder wet and don't dry it properly, the moisture on the teat spreads more bacteria. For experimental herds, they had lower bacterial counts in the milk when they did NOT wash udders. :shocked: 

Cow dairies wash udders because cow poop is sloppy and wet and gets all over everything. Sheep and goats have drier poop. SO . . . as taught by my mentors (two serious commercial sheep dairy managers in different states in the USA) I have rarely washed an udder. I do brush my sheep, and dust off their udders, and massage them to get them prepared to milk. I do discard the first couple squirts of milk to make sure any bacteria in the teat tip is gone. I do look at the next squirt to see if there is anything funny (flakes, strings, blood, problems with texture or odor). :shades: 

And of course, the test-squirts are discarded (or fed to a dog).

I DO wash an udder if it is really dirty, but a little dust is brushed off, and then I depend on good technique and filters. :dance: 

I did a lot of reading on preventing "off odors" in milk, and it seems that the bacteria in the dust and hair and dandruff of a goat, sheep, cow or barn in general will contribute to odors in the milk. So, one of the best things you can do is filter as soon as possible after milking. So, I filter in the barn.

I also milk into a pyrex glass cup or pint container(shatter proof) because I have them and they are easy to hold and sheep teats are sometimes not as easy to milk as goat or cow. As I milk into the container and it fills, I pour it into the big filter on top of the stainless steel milk bucket -- and then put the lid back on the strainer (bucket has strainer on top, strainer has lid on top). Sheep milk is very rich in both protein and butterfat -- something like Nigerian Dwarf milk, I hear. Anyway, if I were to chill that milk first, it would clog up the filter and not go through. Goes through easily when hot out of the animal. When I am done, I release the sheep (they were clipped to a fence or railing all in a row while I milked) and carry the bucket a short distance to my kitchen, where I either put the bucket in a water bath to pasteurize it on the stove and make cheese, or I pour it immediately into sterile wide-mouth jars to chill as whole raw sheep milk and refrigerate in a good working refrigerator. Sometimes I put the jar in the freezer for a few minutes, but it is not necessary if the refrigerator is good and cold. I have had milk handled like this taste sweet and good for two weeks afterwards - raw! :thumbup: 

The other important thing is that if your milk animal smells any bad odors, they go into the lungs, into the body and bloodstream, and into the milk! Feed your goat garlic or cabbage, and they will inhale the odors and into the milk it goes! Milk in a stinky barn and there goes the milk. :GAAH: 

With sheep, I only milk in the summer -- lots of fresh air and often outdoors. With goats -- my first goats in many years are going to freshen this winter. I'm thinking of liming the barn floor heavily to neutralize odors. Not sure if to keep it scraped or to make a deep-pack bedding and keep layering lime and bedding. This is a new experience for me -- planning on milking in winter. Well, worse comes to worse, the pigs will be very happy with the surplus milk!
:stars:


----------



## rustinsmommy

Here's what i do to cool the milk, I found a 4 quart enamel coated metal kettle in the camping section at bi-mart. it was seamless, cheap and has a lid. I set that in a bigger bowl filled with ice and milk into that. The temp is usually down to 40ish degrees by the time i am done milking and then i strain it into half gallon canning jars when i get in the house.


----------



## JessaLynn

Sonrise Farm said:


> Number 1s of milk goats: don't let her eat pine needles . . . we've had goats for ten years and my mom still won't drink the milk because of that . . . Alfalfa only makes really good milk. Our Lamancha's milk is so sweet it tastes like cow's milk with sugar in it.


This has to be true.We have 2 pine trees in the goats pasture (which they eat of course) and my husband says the milk tastes off.I went and farm sit for someone not long ago and milked 3 of their goats and the milk did not have the same flavor.GO figure :? 
I use unscented baby wipes to clean udders,first squirts goes to the cats or dog, milk in a stainless steel bucket and rushed in the house to get strained with a wire mesh strainer into glass jars then pop in the freezer uncovered for a few hours then lid on into the fridge.I'm going to use the ziploc bag filled with ice method suggested to try and get milk temp down faster.That's smart thinking! :applaud:


----------



## GoatFamily

My milking routine is: SCRUB hands and glass quart wide mouth canning jar. Make a warm anti bacterial soapy water mix in a bucket. I get Mama and tie her to the doorway of my small barn. I wash her teats and bag well and dry off with paper toweling. Squirt the first few squirts into the paper towel. Then basically sit on the floor holding the jar with one hand and milk with the other hand. I then leave her tied while I run to the house and filter the milk with a coffee filter I attach to the jar using the metal ring for it. Then I go out and put her back. 
Changes I will make since reading through this thread is I will definitely chill my jar first. I have been looking for that wire mesh filter for awhile. I guess I'll have to go online as I live a bit rural and our Walmart doesn't carry much. I guess a milk stand would be nice soon but I can deal for now with sitting on the ground. If only I could train her to stop moving her rear away from me. I am also going to shave her teats not sure how she'll like that but I really believe in being as clean as possible when handling dairy. 
This has been great reading through all the answers and different techniques!


----------



## Squires

If you had a slightly raised platform, there would be a limit to how far she could move away from you. You can make a home-made stancihion as wide or narrow as you want (and as tall). They usually don't want to step off the platform. You can make it with a rail or wall on one side, or set it against the wall, and they have to stand there or fall off the stand -- so it reduces fussing. 

When I was milking dairy sheep without a stanchion, I would clip their collars to a cattle-panel fence, and sometimes use a dog leash either around from their front to their hind-quarters holding them nearer the fence, or around their bellies to hold them near the fence. I've also used a leg to press them against the fence to keep them still. 

Best trick is to have their grain in your hand in small amounts (I keep a container with their serving of grain out of their reach) and when they are still and cooperative, give them a few kernels of grain or a pinch or two of their feed mix. You can practice this when not milking. I've trained the sheep to stand against the fence and not fuss because they know that in a minute or so I'll give them a treat, but if they fuss they will not get a treat until they stand still. They do learn. 

Sounds like you have a system! 

BTW, you do not need to use anti-bacterial soap to clean their udder -- any soap that is even slightly bubbly or foamy will kill bacteria. Just plain soap is better for the environment and does the job. 

In sheep dairies (from research in Europe and in Spooner Research Station in Wisconsin, USA) it was found that milking clean dry sheep produced a cleaner milk than when they washed the udders. The reason is that if you don't get them absolutely dry after washing, the moisture spreads the bacteria around. Of course, the washing stimulates milk let-down. Because I am used to milking my sheep for the past 8 years or so, I prefer to massage and "bump" the udder like a kid or lamb would, and get good results. My goats and sheep are used to me - we manage to communicate. You do what works for you and your particular animals -- but don't feel that you have to do it one way - -there are many ways to do things and many of them work.  

Chris


----------



## GoatFamily

Well, great info about the stanchion. I have an idea forming now about how to make it. 
Now that you mentioned that info about the moisture spreading bacteria I do remember reading that in this thread somewhere...
I was amazed to hear that. Goes against what I think I know but I am always willing to try new things. I'll try it different tonight. Whatever it takes to get the least amount of bacteria lol. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

We are about to have milk up the yin yang. Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread! Its very helpful to see how each person may do it a little differently and still get the job done simply and easy. You have given us some wonderful new ideas on how to improve our milk handling skills.


----------



## just 8 of us

My stanchion was made of free pallets! I have $0.00 into it. It looks like a poor farm boy built it(and did) but it works!
First I use 1qt warm water 1 drop of original blue dawn dish soap and 1 tbs of bleach I dip and dry b4 milking and after 2. First few squirts goes into test bucket to check it out...then move milking bucket into place....she is on stand and 1 lb grain in bucket screwed down. Head in stanchion locked and ready to go... After milking I dip her again dry all off. Run milk to my hot wife, she poors into qt jar with milk filter on top w/ ring on jar to hold it in place. Then dates it put in back of fridge....then next goat and then last. And if kids come in I give em a welcome shot from the teat to let em know I love them enuff to shower them with gifts. I was giving them few peanuts after they were done but the wanted to rush milking and I stopped. Spoiled kids lol....
I'm no pro so this is all I got for ya


----------



## BRSC

i've been coming here for a while, though just signed up tonight. i had been looking at meat goats (boers), and hadn't really considered dairy goats.

well, then my dad purchased a couple dwarf nigerians, one of which is due to kid within the month (he purchased them about 2 weeks ago).

i thought i had time to gather supplies and equipment. that was until he called me last saturday and asked if had my stanchion made, yet? I was thinking, "why is he asking this? butters isn't due for a while yet, and then it's a couple weeks for the colostrum to clear out." well, he bought another DN that was nearing the end of her lactation, and her kid (well, not a kid anymore) buck.

so, i've been out with my pan borrowed from my mom's double boiler (only thing i could fine squatty and stable enough to fit under a DN and not tip over with every bump or kick), using a hay bale with two stacked in front of it as a stanchion, since.

i've never milked goats, just cows, so going from a cows huge teets down to a DN's teets..... i must add i am quite large and have large, meat paddy hands. i'm sure it's quite a sight to see. 

anyway, i don't worry about getting the milk chilled immediately (like within the minute). I milk into my pan, then it's about 10-15 minutes while i get the doe's teets cleaned off, get her back in the pen and drive home (i only live about a quarter mile from them). 

my dad owned a hog farm (that is what he did for a living), but we've had a dairy cow here and there over the years (holsteins and a jersey). however, my grandfather started the farm as a dairy farm. so i have adopted what my grandmother used to strain their milk for personal use. it's a really high-tech method that will have you all running out to get your own supplies, i promise! no, really, it's just an old t-shirt that i have cut into squares, that i then rubberband to the mason jar i am pouring the milk into. i WAS just doing this until i could get somewhere to buy filters for our screen, but honestly, it is doing a great job and i think i'll continue to use them. i've got several cut, so when i start running low, i'll wash them in bleach water to kill any bacteria that survived the initial washing (what my grandmother did). just put the t-shirt over the opening, tuck it down inside a bit and pour away.

i then put a lid on the jar and place in the freezer for 45 minutes to an hour, before adding it to my larger jar of milk. it tastes great, no goatiness whatsoever (and i HATE goatiness, so believe me when i say this is working for me) :thumb: 

i am only able to milk her once a day, as i work 6p to 6a, and am only getting a half quart or so at a time (she is reaching the end), but i'm patiently waiting and milking to get a gallon to make cheese with (and resisting drinking it)


----------



## primal woman

Lots of great ideas here. When I have to start dealing with larger quantities of milk; I'll have to change my ways! chuckle.

For now, I lead the goat up on a plain old stand, tie her with a short snap hooked to a post. I do NOT feed while milking. They stand there and chew their cud. When done with the small amount of does, I take the milk to the house, take the stainless pan and strainer out of the freezer, put a coffee filter in it, pour the milk in it and put the whole pan back into the fridge until all milk has run out of strainer. Then bottle up.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

You guys are giving lots of good ideas to a newbie like me. When I start milking i will have to try some of them, but for now I have to get my supplies any suggestions where I can get cheap milking supplies. Thx


----------



## liz

Cheap milking supplies... SS pails are available at Tractor Supply in the dog bowl area, they also carry those round filters too( Ken Ag) they're over where they keep the barn cleaning supplies. And a round SS strainer from the kitchen gadget section of Walmart will hold the filters very well. Walmart also will sometimes carry the half gallon wide mouth mason jars...I usually use quart jars for my ND does. If you feel you need a cover for the pail during milking, a sheer white curtain or a linen handkerchief works.

I'm lucky enough to have access to glass gallon pickle jars from work, they sanitize well but I do use a piece of saran wrap between the lined lid and the contents because the lids still have a pickle smell.


----------



## yipperskipper acres

Okay so here is how I was milking.. I cant wait to start up again this coming spring! 
Ok so.. 
I have a milking stand that was made using the instructions from Fiasco Farms site.
I have my doe hooked in that while she is eating.
I wipe her using Bounty paper towels and using an anti-bacterial soap I like soft hands brand just because it dont dry there skin.
then i milk into a quart sized metal pal.
after emptying her out I cover my milk and stick it on the shelf and I then re wipe her udder off and send her out. 
Then once Im done with everyone I totally disinfect my stand by wiping it down with a homemade disinfectant spray.
After all that I go down to the house and filter my milk into plastic ziplock freezer Baggies since I found that using plastic soda bottles made flakes in my milk after it froze.
I also use the filters from TSC. Those are AMAZING!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Thank you liz :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Texas.girl

Earlier this year I was given a doe found in the middle of the road one Feb. evening (only days old when found). After posting here I learned she is part Nubian/Alpine/????? (maybe pigmy?). I am new to goats and this is my only dairy goat (this is commercial meat goat country). I have yet to buy any books on dairy goats, but welcome suggestions. What I really want to know is how often do you have to milk and how much milk is normal?


----------



## rosti

You should milk twice a day as close to 12 hours apart as possible. How much milk she gives depends on her age, health, and bloodlines. I figure a goat should give at least a gallon of milk a day at the peak.

And answering the old post how to handle milk.
I milk in a room that I keep VERY clean.
The doe comes in and starts eating her grain whilst I lock her in and start washing her.
I use Fiasco's udder wash recipe. I have soft, white dishcloths that I dunk in the wash and wring out. I also dunk my hands to clean them. Then I wash her udder, belly, legs, and sides. 
Next I use a Dixie cup and dip her teats with the same wash. Last I get an udder wipe and wipe her udder again. I get the wipes here. http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Dairy-Wipes.html
I milk into a Stainless steel 8 quart bucket. They are expensive but worth it IMO. 
When I'm done, I spray her teats with Fight Bac and put Bag Balm on if needed. 
I give the doe a few animal crackers and send her on her way.
As soon as I am done milking, I bring the milk in and strain it, with filters from Hoegger, into clean, glass jars. I put masking tape on the lid with the date and put it in a container with ice cubes and cold water. It is down to 40 degrees in 30 minutes. I used to put it in the freezer but it took 2 hours to get to 40 degrees.


----------



## Baker Farmer

Hi All,

The main emphasis seems to be on chilling ASAP. I'm planning on milking in the Morning then pasturising in the Evening....so if I chill on the Morning to maintain the taste and quality, what's going to happen to the taste when I pasturise in the Evening?????

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Arkie

Somehow, I can't believe no more goat people pasteurize than have mentioned it. WHY?? The process has been around over 100 years and has saved countless lives, as raw milk is the #1 food based disease outbreak (according to the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) ).

Before ever getting a goat (or looking at this forum) my wife (the clean freak RN) had already determined that the process was viable for a small in-the-kitchen dairy. Simply heat the (strained,near goat body temp) milk to 161f *then* cool *rapidly* to 40f as most of you already do.

*GREAT TASTING MILK!! *that we'd not hesitate giving to a newborn Human!

Bob


----------



## gmn11

If you look at your pasteurized milk under a microscope. One will see it is dead. I personally don't like to drink it that way as I have seen also what raw milk looks like. There isn't any part that isn't alive. Is this not the way milk was intended to be consumed. Sorry Bob, if my previous reply was too cynical, I just have strong beliefs about mass production and am just drawn to the good old fashioned methods. Thanks


----------



## nchen7

what about for those of us who don't have a milk stand or a milking room? I currently milk outside...trying to keep things as clean as possible, but definitely can't be as sterile as a nice room. This morning I just milked my girl in her sleeping quarters....not the cleanest, but I don't put the bucket on the ground b/c I don't have good aim right now. I wipe her udder and my hands down with warm vinegar water, then hold the container in one hand and milk with the other. but I make kefir, so I take it in, strain and put in glass jar with kefir grains.

does that sound ok? I've just started milking. does it sound okay?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know this thread is old, but it sure has a lot of great info!Given me a lot to think about for sure!


----------



## Sylvie

Sounds great.
You could try building a milkstand from these plans: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## SugarBush Farms

Sylvie said:


> Sounds great.
> You could try building a milkstand from these plans: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


I built this stand. The only problem I found is that for full-size dairy goats it tends to be a bit short.

My buck falls right off the back, my 2y/o is a bit 'smooshed' to stay on the stand and my longer yearling will have problems staying on as she gets older.

I would extend the platform out another 6-8 inches for full size breeds. But it's fine for minis and young goats.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

We have only been milking for 2 and a half months, but this is my procedure. We milk 2x per day.

1.Wash hands well
2.Grab milk bucket and head outside
3.Get Rachel out of pen and bring her to the barn
4.She jumps up on the stand and I fill her feeder with grain
5.I wipe her udder very well with a baby wipe
6.I sanitize my hands with hand sanitizer
7.Milk Rachel
8.Run up the hill and put the milk into the freezer
9.Dip Rachel's teats, return her to her pen, and feed all the animals
10.I strain the milk with a clean funnel and disposable coffee filters
11.I always drink some raw while I am filtering it
12.I pasteurize the milk to feed her kids
13.Do it all again at the next milking!


----------



## susan213

Thank you Most helpful. Sue JV, Or.


----------



## MsDachshund

What do you dip her udders with?


----------



## goat_kisses

MsDachshund said:


> What do you dip her udders with?


So the best solution for udder dipping is 2 cups of water and a literal "splash" of bleach. If you have nursing kids or don't want to use bleach dish soap is just as affective. Squirt in a small drop of dish soap in a container and pour in warm water... Don't make it too sudsy. 
Hope that helps! : )


----------



## bcbg98

I read about your procedure you follow when you milk your goat. Being new to the goat life, I was wondering how and why you pasteurize the milk to feed the kids? And doesn't it kill the good stuff in the milk?


----------



## scubacoz

bcbg98 said:


> I read about your procedure you follow when you milk your goat. Being new to the goat life, I was wondering how and why you pasteurize the milk to feed the kids? And doesn't it kill the good stuff in the milk?


I am fairly new to milking goats but I asked this question to a friend of mine and she said that if you pasteurize it it will keep the kids from getting any diseases IF the goat you are milking has a diseases such as CAE.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## bboyd1

Love this thread!! It's very helpful and while I'm happy using coffee filters secured with the ring on a mason jar for filtering, I'll be adding ice water in a spare bucket to sit the jar down in while I'm outside. (I have to dump the milk as I go) it'll get chilled rather quickly that way!! And I'm still a slow milker myself. Lol


----------



## margaret

I use milk filters form Hoegger. To cool it I put it in a cooler with ice and water. I cut milk jugs in half and fill them with water and freeze for the ice. Next milking I put it in the fridge. Because i milk six it is 1/2 hour or so till milk gets cooled. It always tastes great. I dip their udders in iodine solution.


----------



## TexasGoatMan

*Handling the milk*

No one but no one likes hairs in their milk. I wash my hands immediately after entering the kitchen and dry them. Then I always strain the milk into a sterile container and refrigerate.


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I was reading this and I will start milking this summer with my ND so I am pretty excited, but I just kept reading how you have to get it cold really fast and run to the fridge. So I was just imagining different people literally running to the house to get the milk as cold as possible........and its just hilarious when you guys say RUN and get the milk cold:ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Seriously, we used to do almost that sometimes:lol:


----------



## jkomp

*Cooling Milk Fast!!*

Hi Everyone!

I was reading some old post just to get me back into the swing of things
( I have a girl due March 10) when I came across "The proper way to handle milk" post.

I too have read that cleaning and not properly drying teats can lead to the
spread of bacteria........haven't tried that yet but I do have neighbors that do not clean the teat before or after milking. Their does are raising their kids.
Don't know if that has anything to do with it or not, but it works for them.

One of the things I wanted to share is that I cool my milk down in a Kitchen- Aide ice cream maker. I keep the container in the freezer and when I'm ready to cool my milk down I take it out of the freezer, set it on the counter and pour my raw milk in the container. I can get my milk temp down to 34 degrees in 10 min. I guess I'll have to get another ice cream maker container this year as I'll be milking 4 girls this spring:stars:


----------



## highpockets

I have been milking my NDS for some years now and never had an off taste. I don't hurry to the fridge. I milk three and clean the milkers then head to the house and put in fridge. No ice or anything. It might be the cleanses or what you feed.


----------



## whiskeybuzz

I put a sterilized mason jar in the freezer, half full of water, once it's frozen I put a new lid on it, and that goes in the bottom of my milking pail. Once the milk hits it, it's cool, the milk doesn't get a chance to warm up with a wide mouth jar. I then take it into the house and filter it, put it in the freezer for 30 minutes, label it, then plunk it in the fridge.


----------



## wndngrvr

I use a small strainer and 2 3/8" filters that I order from Caprine supply. I have the nigies so don't need a bigger strainer. It fits into a quart jar well and that is what I use for milk storage. I only use them once. I feel like washing them increases a chance of bacteria forming on them. It just isn't that big of an expense.
The filters would show any abnormalties in the milk also like already mentioned. I always check the used filter well before discarding.


----------



## jmorri0322

My experience has been that taste depends solely on what the goats are eating. I use a sweet feed made by my local feed store, however I have seen recently that Tractor Supply carries a version as well. Sanitation and cleanliness are the keys to keeping your nannies healthy and keeping mastitis at bay. Improper Sanitation can kill your ladies. Goat kids saliva has an antibacterial property to it so I let the babies nurse a little after I milk and that water I don't need to dip the teats. After the babies are weaned I dip.


----------



## TexasGoatMan

*Handling the milk*

I am an ole fart and have been milking an animal for about 58 years. I am 67 and started milk the family cow when I was 9. Now to the handling of milk. I feed the goat on a milk stand and brush her down and inspect for any loose hair or debris. Then take a baby wipe and clean the teats. I milk into a plastic pitcher, usually a half gallon size and when finished place the lid onto it. As soon as possible I strain the milk through a coffee filter that comes with a coffee maker. Extremely small mash screen filter. The place container into refrigerator. A wise ole lady told me the secret to keeping the milk from tasting goatie is to keep the billy away from your milk doe. The odor rubs off the billy onto the doe and permeates into the milk. That's my take for what ever its worth. :ram Oh yes, I always was my hands before milking. You ladies can milk little short teats but someone like myself with large hands need a goat with big teats. I don't like squeezing a teat and having milk run out on my hand. I want milk to go strait from the teat into the container.


----------



## wndngrvr

I wash her bag with a dairy wipe or with a clean cloth and baby wash. Dry and always take a couple of the first squirts of milk into a cup - I was always told that is where the bacteria could be. The first squirt or two of milk. I machine milk now - into a half gallon jar in a small bucket of cold water with frozen bags of water. ( Like you get when you buy some meds) I strain my milk always with a clean filter - I never wash and reuse. They are relatively cheap and I want to be sure no bacteria is in them. I got a stainless steel holder for the filters from Caprine supply - and strain into glass quarts or half gallon jars. I never use plastic as I think it is porus and can hold bacteria also. My milk is delicious - if there is a flavor I usually know what it is. They love to eat the iris that grow around our pond and sometimes my hubby gives them garlic tops. (the iris flowers gave my milk a flavor) -not the fronds.


----------



## wifeof1

My habit is a bit different. I make a solution of 2 tablespoons of bleach a drop of dish detergent, and hot water. My stand is in an indoor barn. First I brush them down. Then wash the udder and surrounding area. No double dipping on the wash cloths. When the wash cloth is clean I do a squirt frome each teat to clear the plug. 
I milk into wide mouth Glass Jars. The fridge is three feet away from the milk stand so, it goes into the fridge and I grab another jar. I wash again after Im done, and use Fight Bac on the teat. 
When everbody is done. I take the milk to the kitchen and strain thru fine mesh coffee filter. I like to do it while it isnt to cold so the cream doesnt clog the filter. 
I wash every thing by hand and put it thru the sanitizer. 
When cool the jars go back in the barn fridge.
I do not keep my Boys near the milking girls. That stink stays on ya.
Cheryl


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I make sure my does are getting enough copper and cobalt. 

The buck is housed completely separately. 

At milking, I clean the udder, milk, then dip in vinegar water. 

I milk into a stainless steel pail.

The milk gets strained and cooled very quickly after milking. 

I'd say minerals are the most important part. My milk tasted goaty until I added a bunch of minerals to their diet. Now it's sweet and mild.


----------



## Korita

I know this is an old post but my question regards proper handling/storing of milk so I thought I’d ask here.

What does every use to store their milk for drinking in the fridge? Glass and stainless steel are best from what I’ve read for milk rather than plastic. I’m looking for most likely glass but something with a lid, a handle, and not too thin so if it’s bumped a little it won’t instantly break. I’d love to hear what everyone keeps their drinking milk in!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I use quart sized canning jars.


----------



## Korita

That’s what I use now to keep it in until I love it to the freezer. But with the amount of milk my family goes through (if they’ll all agree to change to goat milk), I was hoping for something bigger I could keep it in. Such as a gallon or even half gallon size.


----------



## Damfino

I use these quart milk bottles from Caprine Supply: 
http://www.caprinesupply.com/quart-milk-bottle-carrier-with-six-bottles.html

They also come in 1/2 gallon size if you go through a lot of milk: 
http://www.caprinesupply.com/milk-bottle-carrier-with-four-milk-bottles.html

I've been very pleased with them. I used to keep my milk in quart canning jars, but those jars are awkward to to hold while pouring and tend to be very messy. They also break easily and I went through several of them in a short time and I decided I needed something sturdier. I've only broken one Caprine Supply milk bottle since I started using them 3 years ago, and they've seen some pretty rough handling. They don't have handles, but I find them easy to hold for pouring.


----------



## TexasGoatMan

If you eat pickles, the half gallon jar of pickles works out great. Eat the pickles and keep the jar. A little purex will remove the odor of the pickles. It a tuff jar with a big mouth and lid. Also you can get them from a consession stand at school ball games or summer league baseball games. I use those the most.


----------



## Davon

Those bottles from Caprine Supply are very thick glass and don't break easy. . .unless you freeze them.  I broke 3 of mine chilling the milk in the freezer when I left them in there too long. I use lots of narrow mouth jars as well. I like the plastic lids for them since they can be cleaned in the dishwasher and don't rust.


----------



## Damfino

The only one I broke was one I put in the freezer as well. I normally never put milk in the freezer for exactly this reason, but I think that one time I wanted it cooled in time for lunch. It was more than cold enough by the time I remembered it! I'm not sure I understand why anyone fast-cools their milk in an ice bath or by putting it in the freezer. The flavor of ours is sweet and delicious without that extra step. 

I have dropped my milk bottles on the tile floor and into my porcelain sink on more than one occasion and haven't broken one that way yet. They bounce! More than I can say for the quart canning jars--those things tend to break just from setting them down too hard. If I do have to use them, though, I agree with getting the plastic lids for them.


----------



## Davon

My milk tastes better and lasts about 4 days longer if I cool it fast. Apparently I thought it was important or I wouldn't have made a chilling bucket.


----------



## Damfino

Hmm... I tried fast cooling for a while and never noticed a flavor difference. Honestly, I'm not sure how our milk *could* taste better. We have stocked up milk in the past to take with us on vacation for a week and never noticed a flavor change, but when we're home it doesn't stay in the fridge for more than 3 days tops before we drink it. A lot of our milk sits for as much as 2 weeks when I'm letting it settle to skim the cream off the top and the cream never has an off flavor. I can't think of a reason why I'd ever need it to last in the fridge more than 2 weeks. If I need it to keep longer, I freeze it in plastic tubs right from the start.


----------



## Davon

That's great! I am really picky with my milk. I can taste it going off a couple of days before others notice it. Overly developed taste buds I suppose. I only like mine for about 10 days if I chill it while I am milking or a week if I chill it in the freezer. 

There is a lot of variables like the breed of goat, minerals, and who knows what else! I just figure the warm milk is a great place to grow bacteria, so why take a chance? The faster I get it cooled down, the less bacteria can multiply.


----------



## Damfino

I'm extremely picky with my milk too. My husband doesn't mind a little "goaty" flavor but I won't touch it if I get even the slightest hint. I've noticed more of a problem with my Alpines having stronger-tasting milk and needing to have all their minerals "just right" to get that sweet, mild flavor. My Alpine/Nubian crosses are lower maintenance in their nutrition requirements--they are consistently good even when I don't have alfalfa or I run out of certain minerals. I do notice a goaty flavor sometimes when they come into strong heats in the fall though. Blech!


----------



## singinggoatgirl

We use a hard plastic carafe to store our milk because the 4 year old likes to help carry the container, and I don't like cleaning up broken glass. Harder plastic makes it less porous, and less likely to develop off-flavors. It can take the shock of hot milk getting placed in an ice bath better than our canning jars, too. We run it through the sanitize cycle of our dishwasher every other day, and it is coming clean and clear still after 2 months. If (when) it stops cleaning up well, we'll throw it out and get a new one, but it's looking like it will last a long time. We don't treat it kindly. I'm curious about the glass thing Damfino mentioned, though....

This is what we've been using:
https://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-C...3779&sr=8-14&keywords=carafe+plastic+with+lid


----------



## Korita

I have the glass one from carine supply saved but I think I’ll try a couple of the plastic ones you shared singinggoat girl since they’ve worked for you so far. For the same reason.... my 3 year old thinks he needs to do everything himself. So I’ll try glass when the kids are older I suppose


----------



## singinggoatgirl

I hope you like it! I found it at Walmart, if you don't want to get it from Amazon.com


----------



## groovyoldlady

I use quart canning jars and use the plastic lids you can buy for them because the metal ones rust and can be a butt pain.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

groovyoldlady said:


> I use quart canning jars and use the plastic lids you can buy for them because the metal ones rust and can be a butt pain.


Where do you get your plastic lids? The ones we've gotten in the past always seem to leak.


----------



## singinggoatgirl

I got mine on amazon.com and just screw them on tight. I've seen separate rubber inserts to add to the plastic lids to prevent leaks, but cannot say how effective they are since I haven't used them. I see the plastic lids as a prevention of stuff falling in and prevention of splashes getting out, not leaks if the milk is tipped over...


----------



## groovyoldlady

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Where do you get your plastic lids? The ones we've gotten in the past always seem to leak.


Oh...mine leak if you shake the jar or turn it sideways! I get them at Walmart or the feed store. I have found them both places.


----------



## healthyishappy

My neighbor milks 6-7 goats and it takes him about an hour the whole time the milk is left out in a metal jug. no cooling. His milk taste great.


----------



## whitejerabias

Well, we've only had them and been milking for about a month, but we just milk it into the bucket and bring it into the kitchen to strain and then fridge. No flash cooling, no bells or whistles. But, we are also only milking one so far and just started milking the second, so it's not really standing around for any length of time. Milk tastes great, we try to FIFO the milk and the stuff that is still there past 10 days becomes yogurt. But when guest come over, we drink the freshest milk we have.


----------

